# Hello



## Wen-D (May 27, 2009)

Hello there, just bought the car of my dreams (09 S-Line TT Coupe TDi Quattro) and my husband who is a forum veteran of sorts suggested that I ought to get myself signed up to a TT forum where I can meet lots of nice TT folk..so here I am. Hello

Oh and he says I should post a photo of it










Phantom Black
19" 7 Arm Twin Spoke Alloys
Multi Function Flat Bottom Steering Wheel
Cruise Control
Short Shift Gear Lever
Bose surround sound system with iPod connection
Heated Seats
Bluetooth phone thingy
Parking Sensors

Nice to meet you all


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the TDI club...

Where about are you based? There are plenty of like minded TT owners who will be willing to meet up with you!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wen-D (May 27, 2009)

Hi Jammy,

I'm also 'oop North' in Lancashire.

I'm getting used to this meeting people lark because hubby is a member of the L200 owners club and we've just come back from a weekend greenlaning in Wales. Great fun!

I have a question about running in having received conflicting advice. Read that I should limit revs to 3000 for first 1000 miles, 3500 for next 1000 miles then 4000 for next 1000 but the dealership in Blackburn suggested that I shouldn't be afraid to open the throttle up from the outset. Any tips?

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  you know hubby's always right.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Personally, I ran mine in for about 1200 miles, keeping the rev's no higher than 3k... but this was more to loosen up the gear box and other bits 

There is also a fable that you drive carefully early on, it will make the service intervals longer. Mine are at 18900 for the first service 

And you will be more than welcome to come to a meet on the 1st of August

Click me for a trip to Cumbria


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy, nice motor, good to see another TDi in the club


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't Lancashire down south :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wen-D (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. JammyD, I have signed up for the August meet and looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wen-D said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome. JammyD, I have signed up for the August meet and looking forward to meeting you all.


Look forward to meeting you there also. I also have a Black TDi, so will be good to have a chat


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Wen-D, enjoy!


----------

